# RSH in Windows 7 ?



## Code46 (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Habe eine kleines problem und zwar will ich mich ueber Windows 7 Enterprise eine rsh verbinden, jedoch erkennt windows 7 nicht das command rsh ********

Was kann ich da tuhen ****? Kann man das umgehen ****

Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir weiter helfen koenntet.

Danke


----------



## sheel (26. Januar 2012)

Hi

das liegt daran, dass es rsh unter Win7 stdm. einfach nicht gibt.

Kann man ber leicht über Goolge finden, auch mit Installationsanweisungen.
http://www.faq-o-matic.net/2009/12/15/rsh-in-windows-vista-bis-windows-7/

Und bitte nicht so viele !

Gruß


----------

